# Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test



## Uncle Bob

2000, 2003, 2006, & 2009 IRC, P2503.5.1 Rough Plumbing.

Test required for PVC DWV system.

"DWV systems shall be tested on completion of the rough piping installation by water; or (if not plastic, PVC) by air; with no evidence of leakage.  Either test shall be applied to the drainage system in it's entirety or in sections after rough piping has been installed as follows:

Water test.  Each section shall be filled with water to a point not less than 10 feet above the highest fitting connection in that section. or to the hightest point in the completed system."

In other words; the entire DWV system including the vent system  must be filled with water to a height, not less than 10 feet above the highest fitting or to the top of the highest vent above the roof.

I have noticed over the years that this test has been omitted in most jurisdictions I have visited.

NOTE: This is not the Building sewer test of the underground system.  This is after the drain waste and vent system (DWV) has been completed (including the vent through the roof).

Are you and/or your AHJ requiring and inspecting this test on residential construction?

Thanks,

Uncle Bob


----------



## D a v e W

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Yes we do, the completed plastic or cast iron system is filled to include the venting system either in commercial or residential here in our fine city.


----------



## RJJ

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Yes! I require water on most all systems. However, on extreme situation I will allow air.  section 312.3 sorta leaves a can of worms. read close and compare to 312. I see if I can fined a photo!

Sections are from 06 IPC.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

RJJ,

I see no discrepencies with the 2006 IPC requirements and the 2006 IRC requirements, however;

2006 IPC 312.1 specifically states; "All plumbing system piping shall be tested with either water; or for piping systems other than plastic, by air.

312.2 provides the requirements for water tests; which is for plastic (PVC); and;

312.3 provides the requirements for air tests; which is for piping systems other than plastic" (312.1).

And; if there were a discrepancy or difference between the requirements of the IRC and IPC;

2006 IRC, R102.4 states; " Where differences occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes (IPC) and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply."

Including; "*Exceptions:*  Where enforcement of a code provision would violate the conditions of the listing of the equipment  or appliance, the conditions of the listing and manufacturer's instructions shall apply."

Note: 2006 IRC, Definitions.  "Equipment.  All piping, ducts, vents, control devices and other components of systems other than appliances that are permanently installed and intergrated to provide control of enviornmental conditions for buildings.  This definition shall also include other systems specifically regulated in this code."

The DWV system is specifically regulated in this code.

Maybe I'm missing something; but, I don't see the can of worms,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

I posted it in that manner because the plumbers always argue over that section. They take the position that it is allowed for air. I say weeeeeeeell NO!!!!!!! Sorry your wrong. :lol:

I have several conditions that may exist that I permit air. When areas are being changed or expanded over finished areas below. Most often in office expansions! Residential: Freezing temp and when it is just not realistic to haul water for a test. Case in point, just approved one with air right after a 30" snow. Plumber does fine work and hasn't fail a water test in years.


----------



## fatboy

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

We require a test on the entire system.........we accept air or water on any material, I know, plastic pipe, but with our climate, we could freeze anytime between September and May....


----------



## peach

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Well, I've tried to post here... perhaps I don't have the hang of hitting "submit"..

You can't always get a 10' head test in renovations anyway.

Since glued joints aren't going anywhere (unless you jockey them around after glueing), the chance of them leaking is pretty slim.

Air is bad news with PVC... better with copper DWV (which we see from time to time).

Up to the plumbers reputation, IMHO


----------



## JBI

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

We do require testing and have been advising plumbers to read the PVC mfrs specs for testing. Most are dumbstruck that air testing is verbotten on PVC/plastic. Always preferred a water test personally, as it is easier to find leaks when they are present. Putting soapy water on pipe fittings until you find a leak is tedious.

Actually saved a homeowner a major headache on a water test one time. Whoever installed the boot at the roof penetration did a very poor job of it. Used a wrong sized boot and tried to use roofing cement to fill in around it. When they turned on the hose to fill the lines, water came flowing into the bathroom below from around the boot. It was corrected and passed the second time.


----------



## cboboggs

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

We require the water test on plastic pipes. We will allow air during the winter months when freezing may be an issue.


----------



## Mule

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

We don't require testing of the entire system. We do the rough-in and then that's it, unless we have a two story (or more) then we'll test whatever is upstairs along with the lower.

I don't believe any AHJ's in our area (Dallas Fort Worth) actually test the entire system that I am aware of.


----------



## raider1

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

We require a test of the entire drainage system.

Chris


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

The City of Port Townsend Has a Plumbing Certification Pressure Test for Washington State license plumbers.

RCWs > Title 9A > Chapter 9A.72 > Section 9A.72.040

 Print Version | [No disponible en español]

9A.72.030  <<  9A.72.040 >>   9A.72.050

RCW 9A.72.040

False swearing.

(1) A person is guilty of false swearing if he makes a false statement, which he knows to be false, under an oath required or authorized by law.

     (2) False swearing is a gross misdemeanor.

[1975 1st ex.s. c 260 § 9A.72.040.]

CITY OF PORT TOWNSEND

DEVELOPMENT SERVICES DEPARTMENT

250 Madison Street, Suite 301, Port Townsend WA 98368

PLUMBING CERTIFICATION PRESSURE TEST

BUILDING OWNER		PERMIT #

ADDRESS		DATE OF TEST

PLUMBING CONTRACTOR		LICENSE #

? GROUND WORK                          ? ROUGH-IN PLUMBING                     ? FINAL

DWV		WATER SERVICE

Air____________________________________________PSI	Air___________________________________________PSI

Water________________________________________Head		Water_____________________________Working Pressure

Time_______________________________________Minutes	Time______________________________________Minutes

NOTE:  TESTING REQUIREMENTS (SECTION 318 UNIFORM PLUMBING CODE) MINIMUMS:

Water Test – 10’ Head – 15 Minutes		Test at Working Presure

Air Test – 5# PSI – 15 Minutes		50# PSI – 15 Minutes

I hereby certify the information provided above is the result of the Plumbing System pressure test conducted by the undersigned at the indicated address and date.  Misrepresentation of this certification is a gross misdemeanor under RCW.9A.72.040 subject to a two-year statute of limitation.  VISUAL SYSTEM INSPECTION IS REQUIRED BEFORE COVER.

Signature		Date

Rick


----------



## jj1289

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Their is a discrepeancy between the IRC and IPC.  The IPC does not permit an air test for plastic piping.  The IRC does permit either water or air.

ICC needs to change the code so they read the same.

The excuse of the plumber being afraid of the water freezing is not valid.  They can fill the system with water the day of the inspection and after it is inspected, drain the water out of the system and blow the water out of the traps.

I have done many water test inspections in frigid weather and sever wind chills.


----------



## fatboy

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Of course it's valid.......wind chill has nothing to do with it, that's the effect on skin. Realistically, when its going to be a high of 0, with a morning low of 10, 15, 20 below, and there's no assurance of when the inspector will show up, damn straight freezing is a concern. That being said, we have a sign-off card also, that allows the plumber to test the system, and take responsibility for the whole system, it goes in the address file.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

jj,

"The IRC does permit either water or air."

2000, 2003, 2006, & 2009 IRC;

P2503.5.1 Rough Plumbing. "DWV systems shall be tested on completion of the rough piping installation by water; OR IF NOT PLASTIC by air; with no evidence of leakage."

The IRC does not permit testing PVC piping by air!

Uncle Bob


----------



## Glennman CBO

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

I know most of you are IPC guys, but the UPC also does not permit testing of plastic piping with air. When plumbers here use air, and there are no problems, I will accept it. However, I will never advise someone to test with air. It is a life safety issue. I've heard of stories of fittings popping off and killing or maiming people. One of the stories (from what I heard) originated in my own home town. Air psi and water testing (psi differs with ft of head) are vastly different in terms of potential danger.

As far as freezing goes...back in the late 70's I worked at a chicken farm. We would clean out the barns with high pressure hoses, sometimes in freezing temps as low as 15 below. We had to keep the water flowing 24/7, or shut it off and imediately drain the system. I recall water droplets freezing to slush before hitting the ground. Freezing is definately a problem while testing a system in cold temps.

Again, if I show up to the job site, and there is an air test on plastic, I will accept it, but I will never tell them to use that medium.

As far as the OP goes, we do not require testing in residential. Please don't ask why. I inherited it. If it was up to me, they would all do testing. I've seen fittings that weren't glued and had fallen apart. Approx 2 weeks ago, I found a cleanout missing a plug in the crawl during final. Luckily it was in such a position to not create too much of a mess, but had their system been plugged...look out.


----------



## cboboggs

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

That is why we allow the testing with air in the winter only and I certainly don't advise the plumbers. In our jurisdiction, it is not so much a function of the inspector not showing up but the plumber not wanting to be present, they want to fill the pipes and walk away.


----------



## Heaven

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> jj,"The IRC does permit either water or air."
> 
> 2000, 2003, 2006, & 2009 IRC;
> 
> P2503.5.1 Rough Plumbing. "DWV systems shall be tested on completion of the rough piping installation by water; OR IF NOT PLASTIC by air; with no evidence of leakage."
> 
> The IRC does not permit testing PVC piping by air!
> 
> Uncle Bob


I don't get it -- I opened my 2006 IRC to this section P2503.5.1 and it DOES NOT have the "or if not plastic" verbiage.


----------



## beach

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

To answer UB's OP.. YES! Of course! Missed glue joints for plastic, errant sawzall from the framer or HVAC guy, bad cast iron pipe, bad bands, missed or bad solder joints, screws and nails.....the perfect hit through a nail plate when gun nailing shear panels, etc. etc, etc. fill it up until the water comes out of the vent on the roof and call for inspection. Air tests on plastic scares me......


----------



## Glennman CBO

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Heaven,

You are correct that it doesn't say you cannot test plastic dwv systems with air in 2503.5.1. It does however say "or, for piping systems other than plastic, by air" in 2503.6 under "water supply system testing". I have no idea why it doesn't say it in the dwv section. Apperenty, the IRC allows air in dwv systems only.


----------



## Heaven

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Could it be because the supply system must be tested at 10 times the psi as the DWV system? (min 50 vs 5)


----------



## Glennman CBO

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

That's a good possibility.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

JJ,

My sincere appology,

You are correct; I was mixing the IPC with the IRC.  I'll blame it on my moving into a new home and job or some other lame excuse.  *But, I am wrong; and you can quote me on that.*

However;

2006 IRC, R102.4 states; " Where differences occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes (IPC) and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply."

Including; "Exceptions: Where enforcement of a code provision would violate the conditions of the listing of the equipment or appliance, the conditions of the listing and manufacturer's instructions shall apply."

Here are some links;

http://www.harvelsprinklerpipe.com/caut ... esting.asp

and,

The Plastic Pipe and Fittings Association;

"PVC piping systems should not be used to store and/or convey compressed air or other gases. PVC piping systems should not be tested with compressed air or other gases either."

http://www.ppfahome.org/pvc/index.html

Charlotte Pipe & Foundry Company;

Systems is hydrostatically  tested  after installation.

*WARNING! Never test with or transport/store compressed air or gas in PVC pipe or fittings*.

(Fourth Paragraph, last sentence)

http://www.charlottepipe.com/Default.as ... pe=PVCCPVC

Manufacturer's warn against air testing PVC pipe; including the Plastic Pipe & Fitting Association.

The warning is not; you should not; but is - NEVER TEST PVC PIPE OR FITTINGS WITH COMPRESSED AIR!

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

it's dang dangerous...

one under-glued joint.. with air pressure rather than water..

one you get wet.. one you might bleed..


----------



## Heaven

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

s'ok tho, cause I make 'em crank da pressure up 'fore I git thar.


----------



## peach

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

air in plastic isn't a good idea...

The code says the system needs to hold pressure for 15 minutes.. not that the inspector needs to witness it...

at all...

it's not a required inspection.


----------



## mn joe

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

22 years here in the Twin cities suburb area and I've never seen anything other than an air test. 5# at the R.I. and a manometer at the final.I have never heard of anyone using water for a test!I guess we're just dumb old Minnesota boys and girls!

Joe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Well, what I've seen in Oklahoma; they do a water test (three head foot) on the building sewer and underground; but, the pipe is mostly covered (so it won't float up in case it rains); so, the odds of seeing a leak, are not good.

You have a code?  Drink hot lemonade and get under the covers.  Oh, and take an asprin for the fever.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Kevin Turner

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

30 miles west of Mule (DFW area) we do require the water test through the roof at plumbing top out.


----------



## Mule

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

Now don't take this as being a smart (.) but why do you fill the system all the way to the roof vent? Just because you can require them to do so?

There is no way that sewer can back up to a point above the roof.

P2503.5.1 Rough plumbing. DWV systems shall be tested

on completion of the rough piping installation by water or

air with no evidence of leakage. Either test shall be applied

to the drainage system in its entirety or in sections after

rough piping has been installed, as follows:

1. Water test. Each section shall be filled with water to a

point not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) above the highest

fitting connection in that section, or to the highest

point in the completed system. Water shall be held in

the section under test for a period of 15 minutes. The

system shall prove leak free by visual inspection.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

IPC2003 section 312.1 and 312.5 sez "all plumbing system piping shall be tested with water or, for piping systems other than plastic, by air".

Public works will test city sewer lines with air, 5lbs for 5mins and it will determine there's a leak!

I will allow an air test on a dwv system if they have glue on caps and screw-in plugs. Plumber has to release air where air enters the system while I watch the gauge drop. Will not allow rubber caps with screw on clamps even though they show proof of air in the line when the cap rises, dangerous if they pop off!   

To test or not to test with air?

Some pipe maufactures list that their pipe can not be tested with air pressure, Charlotte pipe being one of the companies.


----------



## Kevin Turner

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

If the plumbing waste and vent system is not tested in it's entirety than how do we know there is no chance of the attic having methane gas introduced? Not only a stinky mess but also highly flammable gases.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Residential PVC, DWV Rough Plumbing Test

"Public works will test city sewer lines with air, 5lbs for 5mins and it will determine there's a leak!"

City sewer PVC pipe is not glued; it has a neoprene seal that allows movement.

Totally different world,

Uncle Bob


----------



## mayjong

for sure, we test DWV throught the roof...


----------



## Matthew

**@Glennman CBO**  LOL got to love it!!!! WE have guys come in hear all the time and gripe that " We dont test like that in (insert city) i have never tested pvc in 40 years" I say well this isnt (insert city) we will test the rough-in to 10ft head and the Top-out will test through the roof. then 9 times out of 10 they call me and say thank you i found 2-4,5,6,7,8 leaks or you go out on site and see couplings all over the place where they fixed leaks. I love the ones that try to RIM glue fittings i take my knife point and poke on the BIG glob of glue and wow a leak LOL.... cause i know after a few months when that glue starts to age it will leak WE DONT GLUE PIPE, we solvent weld it 

Edit @Mule We do it to check the pipe on the vent for split pipe so we dont get sewer gas in the attic the plumbing supply house isn't very gentle storing it or when they drop it off


----------

